
How to Search Google for Information - spdionis
https://brightside.me/wonder-curiosities/10-ways-to-search-google-for-information-that-96-of-people-dont-know-about-256760/
======
cr0sh
Most of this information isn't anything new; these "tricks" have been almost a
standard in search engines since almost forever (I remember them being useful
on AltaVista search, for instance). The format or symbols might be different,
but one has to remember that when Google started, they had to offer features
similar to their competitors, which included these filtering capabilities.

Fortunately Google left them in, but over time people have forgotten about
them and how to properly use them, so articles like these are helpful in
reminding and educating those who either have forgotten some of the "tricks",
or who weren't around back in the days when they were a standard means of
using a search engine properly.

------
spdionis
Even if I disapprove the format of this kind of articles, I found this one
useful after all.

